# Jump shooting snows?



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What do fellow waterfowler's think about jump shooting these birds?

Jump shooting is not a ethical way of harvesting this great bird. Why not take your time and set up a decoy spread? I dont know about you guy's but I get a more of a thrill having the birds decoy. Yeah you might not shoot as many but it will be a great experience. The reason I posted this
question was from this past weekend, why is that one jumpshooter has to ruin a hunt for somebody else that is a half a mile from the birds set up on a adjacent corn field. 
I think it is not right. If they were pass shooting it would be differnt story.

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-02 20:06 ]

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-02 20:07 ]


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't see anything wrong with jumping birds. I just prefer to get them over decoys. Driving around all day has never really been my idea of the great outdoors.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah too bad NOT everybody can afford a trailer full of snow goose decoys!! I will take a snow goose anyway I can and it doesn't bother me one bit. I don't find jumping snows all that unethical, you still have to be smart enough to get close enough for a shot dont you?? Now shooting snows with a rifle that is unethical!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2002)

sneaking geese is not easy!It is not unethical anymore than decoying,because the end results are still dead geese(or these days decoying maybe not)


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I guess but why do guys have to jump geese in the same field you are decoying, dont they have respect for the other hunter?

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-03 16:23 ]


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

No, they don't. There are so many game hogs out there. It is not merely a matter of hunting but it is a contest amongst some to get the most birds and get them first.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I can say that there are different types of jump/pass shooters. To Brad's defense, since I know him, I know he can get into position for good pass shooting better than most I know. He likes to pass shoot. Decoying isn't for everyone.

As far as the slobs, that's just something you're going to have to deal with. There's times last weekend where I wish I were in a vehicle to track down these losers. One guy was tearing through our field in his vehicle to try to shoot birds out the window at the other end of the field. Again, I wish I were at my vehicle to track down the plates.

The best thing you can do is suck it in, and enjoy the day. If you witness illegal activities, do your part and report what you see. Some fines might remind the slobs how to behave.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Robert, and Chris I think you guys hit this topic right on the dot. Passing is just fine with me I do it when I dont have dekes set up. But the jumping geese is just a waste of time driving around.Yes you will get lucky every once and awhile that is great if you do.But there will always be the game hogs and we cant help that, but why report the stupid *** hunter's out there so they get the clew they are just worthless.
I know I am blowing some smoke but this really ****** me off when people do this, sorry guys you have to read this.

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-04-03 22:02 ]


----------



## Greeny (Apr 3, 2002)

I really like to pass shoot snows in the sring. I've decoyed before, but with snows the dumb ones come in first. So, anyone out there that wants to shoot some big birds, learn how to position yourself.

[ This Message was edited by: Greeny on 2002-04-03 22:57 ]


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

I think jumping geese in a field is a perfectly ethical way to harvest them. It is not easy to sneak up close enough to get some good shooting, and often times it has helped me in my goose decoys to have chasers moving the geese around.

I don't think it takes too much shooting skill to ground swat a bunch of geese in a field, but getting them up and picking out flying birds as they get up is just fine with me. If you happen to get more than one with a shot, all the better.

I much prefer hunting geese over decoys, but I still consider it very sporting to try to stalk within shotgun range of a flock of geese in a field. Placing yourself in a good pass shooting spot between feeding flocks is also a very sporting way to take geese.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

A fast and VERY effective way to pursue snows.

I learned this "trick" along time ago as a resident growing up in ND.

How many of us spend a long time sneaking a flock of geese? Belly crawling through the mud or fine dirt only to have the geese get up when you are 80 yards away or worse yet another hunting party screws up your sneak can be a waste of time. A better way is :

Try to predict which way the snows will flee when they get up. (wind direction, refuge, another field with feeding geese, etc..) Drop of hunters in your group to intersect the flock of fleeing geese. If there are more than one person being dropped off - spread out. They should hopefully be dropped off or move within 200 yards - 300 yards of the geese. They need to get covered up - vegetation, ditch, rock pile, tree belt. Peaking that shiny white face will lower your odds of getting a shot. Lay still until you here the geese over you.

Now the single driver and his dog(s) circle back to the other side. Simply get out (with your gun) and walk at the geese. They will be somewhat confused with the walking man approach. If you do not mind letting your dogs run into the flock - this will really get the birds confused and some will begin circling low.

Keep walking. The birds flee. Pass shooters usually get good shots. The "driver" usually will get shots one in four drives when geese circle back.

This is method works very well. It can be done very fast and other hunters can not mess up your attack. This method obviously works best when there are many flocks of snow geese in an area. Repeat as necessary.

THIS SHOULD WORK REALLY WELL IN THE RED RIVER VALLEY FOR SPRING SNOWS. A clump of dirt is a hill in the valley.

Good luck. Shoot straight. Keep your gun clean.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

OK - so I am avoiding hot topics, and we do not need to go in that tangent on the snow goose hunting page.

Warning:
Do NOT use the method listed in the post above when people have decoys set up in the same or adjacent field.

Fun:
The method listed in the post above results in good pass shooting of birds often at ranges of 30 to 50 yards. Pick out that big adult breeder snow or blue and help fight the artic tundra depradation.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Praire Hunter,
I think you have just described the method called pushing geese. It works well, and is basically the same thing as pass shooting. I have spent many a day using this technique.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

OK. Pushing Geese. Sounds good to me.

Has to be one of the most effective and fun 
ways to shoot adult snow and blue geese.

Decoying snows can still be fun, but when you look at 20 geese in the bag and 18 are juveys, it is kind of like shooting 5 drake mallards that have very little head color. Fun - but still, just not quite the same.

On the otherside of the coin:
I guess they all look the same on the grill, but the young ones are actually chewable.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.arkansaswaterfowler.com/cgi- ... 4&t=000037


----------

